# Sneezing sound???



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Last night miss Tails got a bath in the big tub, got her nails cut, and had some vaseline rubbed on her ears......and all with no problems :lol: ........now after her bath we cuddled and I put her on my bed to nose around...she climbed up on me and went to sleep...a little while later I picked her up and put her back on my bed and cuddled her with my comforter....all of a sudden she started to make this sneezing sound....and when I would pick her up she would stop....put her down she would start again.......this went on for about 5 minutes.......is this something to be concerned about or is it just a sound they make?? She didn't lick her nose, her appetite is the same, same bathroom habits, and same running on her wheel.......I'm at a loss....and she hasn't done it again!!! What could it be???


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Is she "sneezing" or is she "snuffling"?

Hedgehogs can make a snuffling sound as a way of "talking" and that's normal. However if she's actually sneezing - it's possible it's a URI (Upper Respiratory Infection) or an allergy to something...

If she was only doing it when you put her down on your comforter however ... what do you wash your comforter in? Hedgie noses are super sensitive and if you washed the comforter in scented detergent that could very well be what's making her sneeze.

Keep an eye on her and if you notice her sneezing in her cage or other "scent-free" places you may want to take her to the vet to rule out a URI (also if you notice any icky discharge, eating changes, lethargy, other bad symptoms).

But I'm highly suspecting it's something on the comforter... I have perfume allergies myself and believe me anything that isn't washed in scent-free detergent causes me to sneeze non-stop!

Hope that eases your mind a littler bit! But remember, we on HHC are no substitue for a vet and if your concerned - it's always better to take them in!


----------

